# powerklick, van aaken or other?



## matthewb (Mar 9, 2006)

ok im edging towards the powerklick as they quote torque at 380 as opposed to van aakens 340.
Anyone got any preferences?
van is a 4.5t tag axle eura mobil.
cheers


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
I have got a powerklick fitted, as well as the specs. the price does it for me. Well pleased with the kit, does as it says on the tin.
Malc


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I went for Powerclick cos it was cheaper and I am a tight Yorkshireman 8O 

Did some trials accelerating from 40 to 60 mph in 4th gear on quiet stretch of road in the evening. Averaged over 3 runs with and without box connected found my van was 1.5 secs quicker with box connected. 

More significantly I now find no need to change down from 5th crossing the Pennines on the M62. Can keep up 60mph in 5th even on the steepest bits. 

Checked fuel consumption but no change from 25mpg on Fiat 2.8 jtd on 3.85 tonne maxi chassis. 

Trevor


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I've had the Van Aaken for a year now, very pleased with the performance. Takes about five minutes to remove when van goes in for servicing.

Don


----------

